# **CANCELLED** CC Ecosse (East Central) post-Freeze RV Ride 101



## Scoosh (9 Jan 2010)

*This Ride has been cancelled due to the potentially dangerous road and weather conditions.*​

If you are venturing out - RIDE SAFELY 

We will arrange another RV when it is safer so to do.




No - the hardy folk have decided that it should be on -

*Date: Saturday 16 January (that's this coming Saturday )*

*Place: Heaven Scent Cafe, Milnathort *(where we met for RV Ride #1)

*Time: 1115-1130*

The cakes are good, it's nice and warm - what more could we ask for ?
1. Good weather 
2. Not too much wind 
3. Bikes that work 
4. Legs that work 
5. Lots of folk to attend 
6. SB to book a table 

*So who is coming ???*
 Scoosh
Satan's Budgie
Jane Smart ?
Telemark
 Bhoyjim
LazyFatGit (soon to be known as ActiveSlimChap/Git ?? )
eldudino
 Scook94 ?
gavintc


----------



## HonestMan1910 (9 Jan 2010)

Any time after 18 January will do me, that's the date for my angioplasty and hope to be fit again to ride without any chest pains !


----------



## scook94 (10 Jan 2010)

31st of January onwards is fine with me. I believe most forecasters think the freeze should be over by then.


----------



## Jane Smart (10 Jan 2010)

I think I have forgotton how to ride a bike, but once I learn again, I can go anytime except the first weekend in February 

Roll on the summer!!.. .. .. .. .. ..


----------



## Scoosh (10 Jan 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> I think I have forgotton how to ride a bike, but once I learn again, I can go anytime except the first weekend in February
> 
> Roll on the summer!!.. .. .. .. .. ..


Winter, with its snow/ice is all a cunning plot to get Jane unfit before the start of the Forum rides, so we don't get too embarrassed .


----------



## eldudino (10 Jan 2010)

I can't do next weekend!


----------



## lazyfatgit (11 Jan 2010)

Needs to be before mid Feb, or i'll be indisposed.


----------



## scook94 (11 Jan 2010)

eldudino said:


> I can't do next weekend!



Okay, I'll bite. Why not next weekend?


----------



## ACS (12 Jan 2010)

scook94 said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Why not next weekend?




Place: ?
Date: ?
Time: ?

scook94 has the chair


----------



## eldudino (12 Jan 2010)

scook94 said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Why not next weekend?



Well, Saturday morning you and I are going out for a 25/30 miler.. 

And on Sunday I'm in Embra helping a friend move house.


----------



## ACS (12 Jan 2010)

eldudino said:


> *Well, Saturday morning you and I are going out for a 25/30 miler.. *
> 
> And on Sunday I'm in Embra helping a friend move house.



Each way or round trip? 


Kinross area (20 mile) is about half way between you and me.

Any one fancy coffee Saturday 1115 - 1130 ? Weather permitting

Heaven Scent Milnathort


----------



## eldudino (12 Jan 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Each way or round trip?
> 
> Kinross area (20 mile) is about half way between you and me.
> 
> ...



It's a pre-organised club run I'm afraid - 8am start so that we can all be back by 9.30-10.00am to not anger the SWMBO's! Otherwise, that run sounds like a goer one of these days. Could we meet earlier when we organise it though, I get lots of brownie points for being back before 12!


----------



## scook94 (12 Jan 2010)

eldudino said:


> *Well, Saturday morning you and I are going out for a 25/30 miler.. *
> 
> And on Sunday I'm in Embra helping a friend move house.



ROFL ever the optimist Sam!!! I'm backing up our new on call engineer this weekend, but it might be possible. Will need to play it very much by ear though!


----------



## Scoosh (12 Jan 2010)

Right, Folks, I've modified the Thread Title and given the details of the RV Ride.


So who is coming ???


----------



## lazyfatgit (12 Jan 2010)

Much as I'd love to, I can't make Saturday.

The winds supposed to die away towards the weekend, so I hope you get a nice morning.


----------



## MrRidley (12 Jan 2010)

Too far for me


----------



## Telemark (12 Jan 2010)

Happy New Year all!

Have fun, I am afraid I can't make this weekend ...
Looking forward to reading your tales, and don't forget to take a camera!

T


----------



## eldudino (12 Jan 2010)

scook94 said:


> ROFL ever the optimist Sam!!! I'm backing up our new on call engineer this weekend, but it might be possible. Will need to play it very much by ear though!



Is it the 3rd weekend already?!


----------



## Jane Smart (13 Jan 2010)

I am free this Saturday to go out, provided ( and that is a big provided ) the snow and ice has all gone, as albeit the big thaw seems to be on, alot of our roads in Dunfermline still have snow in the part of the road I would be cycling on. Also I have not been on my bike now for six weeks  which I am NOT happy about at all.

However I have not given up on going on this Saturday quite yet


----------



## scook94 (13 Jan 2010)

eldudino said:


> Is it the 3rd weekend already?!



It gets complicated this year, but we now have an extra man on our rota. So in theory I'll only be on call 1 week in 4. However he's not yet trained on all the products he needs to be, so we are having to provide a back up to him for the (few) calls he won't be able to handle. 

It's my turn to cover him this weekend, and as there aren't that many calls he won't be able to cover I may be able to slip out for an hour or 2.


----------



## eldudino (13 Jan 2010)

scook94 said:


> It's my turn to cover him this weekend, and as there aren't that many calls he won't be able to cover I may be able to slip out for an hour or 2.



Well seeing as though we're meeting at 8am, you'll be out back before 10am. Have you not got a bluetooth headset to wear on the bike? 

By the way, I asked SWMBO whether I could do the RV ride as it sounded a nice jaunt, the question was met with a firm 'no'.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Jan 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Too far for me


I've ammended the title - again  to reflect the east-centrist nature of the ride.

Now, if the folks in the _West_ central area want to organise their own RV ride .....


----------



## MrRidley (13 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> I've ammended the title - again  to reflect the east-centrist nature of the ride.
> 
> Now, if the folks in the _West_ central area want to organise their own RV ride .....



What folks, there's only me !


----------



## JiMBR (13 Jan 2010)

Oi!


----------



## Coco (13 Jan 2010)

And I might be tempted with one near by


----------



## lazyfatgit (13 Jan 2010)

Eh? Do I no count?


----------



## MrRidley (13 Jan 2010)

JiMBR said:


> Oi!



Sorry Jim, that makes us into a group now.


----------



## MrRidley (13 Jan 2010)

lazyfatgit said:


> Eh? Do I no count?



You're not from the west, you're in the middle bit


----------



## Jane Smart (14 Jan 2010)

For me it is looking less and less likely I will be going on Saturday, it is snowing in Dunfermline again and the roads had not properly cleared anyway 

Back on the turbo trainer I suppose


----------



## ACS (14 Jan 2010)

I was looking forward to evicting the spider that has taken up residence under my Brooks on Saturday but given the current road conditions around NE Fife and the weather forcast for the weekend it looks as it the spider is safe for a wee while longer.


----------



## eldudino (14 Jan 2010)

Even if I was permitted to go on such a jaunt (and believe me I'd like to) the whole weekend's riding is in jeopardy as a school friend has been seconded to Aberdeen from Norway and might be visiting on Saturday so even my early morning ride looks otu of the question.


----------



## scook94 (14 Jan 2010)

eldudino said:


> Even if I was permitted to go on such a jaunt (and believe me I'd like to) the whole weekend's riding is in jeopardy as a school friend has been seconded to Aberdeen from Norway and might be visiting on Saturday so even my early morning ride looks otu of the question.



Oh that's a shame!


----------



## Jane Smart (14 Jan 2010)

Awwwww I am so fed up with this weather I am almost crying


----------



## eldudino (14 Jan 2010)

scook94 said:


> Oh that's a shame!



I think I heard your relieved sigh from here! 

Snowed here last night and this morning but the roads aren't too bad, you'd be fine on a CX bike...


----------



## scook94 (14 Jan 2010)

eldudino said:


> I think I heard your relieved sigh from here!
> 
> Snowed here last night and this morning but the roads aren't too bad, you'd be fine on a CX bike...



I don't honestly believe there'll be much snow around by Saturday, it's the forecast torrential rain that would be a problem.


----------



## eldudino (14 Jan 2010)

scook94 said:


> I don't honestly believe there'll be much snow around by Saturday, it's the forecast torrential rain that would be a problem.



I'm honestly not being smart when I ask - why would rain be a problem? Especially now you've got muddies fitted!


----------



## scook94 (14 Jan 2010)

eldudino said:


> I'm honestly not being smart when I ask - why would rain be a problem? Especially now you've got muddies fitted!



From a motivational point of view.


----------



## eldudino (14 Jan 2010)

scook94 said:


> From a motivational point of view.



Ah, understood. I've become used to getting out whatever now but last winter I wasn't and the warmth of the house/car is a really nice place on crappy days!


----------



## JiMBR (14 Jan 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Awwwww I am so fed up with this weather I am almost crying




Lots of  for Jane.


----------



## Jane Smart (14 Jan 2010)

JiMBR said:


> Lots of  for Jane.




Thanks you have no idea how much I needed that


----------



## HJ (14 Jan 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Awwwww I am so fed up with this weather I am almost crying



Ach Jane, just get out and ride, it is nowhere near and as bad as you think it is...


----------



## Jane Smart (14 Jan 2010)

I had planned to today HJ, only to see the roads all white again


----------



## gavintc (14 Jan 2010)

I have not been on one of these rides. I cheated on the Christmas one, turning up in my car and using the lame excuse of icy roads. So, do folk simply meet at the cafe having ridden from home, or do we meet at the cafe and then go for a ride, or is it a bit of both. I might be free on Sat, depends on how much I get completed tomorrow.


----------



## Noodley (14 Jan 2010)

Yet again I won't be there - off to Manchester to the Velodrome to watch people cycling round and round and round and round.....


----------



## Scoosh (14 Jan 2010)

gavintc said:


> I have not been on one of these rides. I cheated on the Christmas one, turning up in my car and using the lame excuse of icy roads. So, do folk simply meet at the cafe having ridden from home, or do we meet at the cafe and then go for a ride, or is it a bit of both. I might be free on Sat, depends on how much I get completed tomorrow.


On the Forum Rides (as I think you know from last year), we all meet at a pre-determined place and go for a ride together.   ...

The RV Rides (only started this winter) are based around all meeting up at an agreed place at a pre-determined time. You are free to take any route you like to get to and from that place, as long as you can join in the chat and refreshments  . Some people arrange to meet beforehand and ride together, others might ride back together. It's pretty flexible and works quite well in the winter with the reduced riding hours.


Saturday is looking pretty dodgy 'cos of the weather.    + snow/ice = probably not me


----------



## Scoosh (14 Jan 2010)

Noodley said:


> Yet again I won't be there - off to Manchester to the Velodrome to watch people cycling round and round and round and round.....


   ?


----------



## Jane Smart (15 Jan 2010)

Looks like I will say a definate no now, for tomorrow, the roads are not good here at all still for cycling.


----------



## Scoosh (15 Jan 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Looks like I will say a definate no now, for tomorrow


*SNAP* ! 

The weather forecasts are all looking pretty bad for the morrow, so it's turbotime for me again .

Now, where did I put that old TV and the video player ?
(so what's wrong with old technology ) ?


----------



## gavintc (15 Jan 2010)

Well I am heading out and will probably stay this side of the bridge, but I am getting cabin fever and need some decent fresh air and a ride that does not involve looking at a tele, playing ipod etc.


----------



## Jane Smart (15 Jan 2010)

Same here Gavin, I may go "around the block" a few times to get my cycling legs again but that is probably as far as I will venture


----------



## lazyfatgit (15 Jan 2010)

Sunday morning is looking better. If I get the painting done by then, hopefully I can sneak out for an hour or two.


----------



## Jane Smart (16 Jan 2010)

Well the snow has had a huge fright here in Dunfermline, so I am going out on my bike today, still some ( not alot ) on the footpaths and no doubt the side roads, but the main roads are clear and seeing as I am no longer a pavement cyclist  I am heading out, can't wait oh joy oh joy 



Ok it is not  but it is  but I don't care it is  weather again


----------



## Jane Smart (16 Jan 2010)

Kind of the wrong section to put this in, but I did go out on my bike today, on the roads, all main roads clear which was great. 

But.. .. .. .. .. with a difference

I used my SPD's for the first time today and absolutely loved them


----------



## Jane Smart (16 Jan 2010)

Kind of the wrong section to put this in, but I did go out on my bike today, on the roads, all main roads clear which was great. 

But.. .. .. .. .. with a difference

I used my SPD's for the first time today and absolutely loved them


----------



## Scoosh (16 Jan 2010)

Well Done Jane and thanks for the weather/road report !

I think there was a noticeable thaw today, so we might be able to take the bikes outside soon - once I have got rid of this miserable cold 


On the basis that there was no report of having a 'clipless moment' - Well Done again !


.... but Fear Not - you will have one (or more )


----------



## Scoosh (16 Jan 2010)

Well Done Jane and thanks for the weather/road report !

I think there was a noticeable thaw today, so we might be able to take the bikes outside soon - once I have got rid of this miserable cold 


On the basis that there was no report of having a 'clipless moment' - Well Done again !


.... but Fear Not - you will have one (or more )


----------



## MrRidley (16 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> *SNAP* !
> 
> The weather forecasts are all looking pretty bad for the morrow, so it's turbotime for me again .
> 
> ...



Turbo ! you Judas


----------



## MrRidley (16 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> *SNAP* !
> 
> The weather forecasts are all looking pretty bad for the morrow, so it's turbotime for me again .
> 
> ...



Turbo ! you Judas


----------



## Scoosh (16 Jan 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Turbo ! you Judas


EXCUSE me - where/when did I ever say that turbos were 'wrong' or whatever else you seem to be infering ??? I bought a turbo 18 months ago when trying to get back to cycling after my wrist op and it was quite successful. (at my age  I need all the advantage I can get  ).

I use it when I wish to get my brain to sleep some exercise when the roads are dangerous. I will continue to do so too**, young man 

You got a problem with that ? 





** but I will not post any mileage on Cyclogs


----------



## Scoosh (16 Jan 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Turbo ! you Judas


EXCUSE me - where/when did I ever say that turbos were 'wrong' or whatever else you seem to be infering ??? I bought a turbo 18 months ago when trying to get back to cycling after my wrist op and it was quite successful. (at my age  I need all the advantage I can get  ).

I use it when I wish to get my brain to sleep some exercise when the roads are dangerous. I will continue to do so too**, young man 

You got a problem with that ? 





** but I will not post any mileage on Cyclogs


----------



## Jane Smart (17 Jan 2010)

I have been using a turbo trainer this past six weeks too for the record 

Like Scoosh (ie) I also need any advantage, due to the fact I am fortunate to be an old person  mature in my years 

Scoosh (ie) there were no clipless moments yesterday, but it was a good test, every flipping traffic light turned red for me, including the pedestrian crossings, god help me I am sure they knew I was new to clips


----------



## Jane Smart (17 Jan 2010)

I have been using a turbo trainer this past six weeks too for the record 

Like Scoosh (ie) I also need any advantage, due to the fact I am fortunate to be an old person  mature in my years 

Scoosh (ie) there were no clipless moments yesterday, but it was a good test, every flipping traffic light turned red for me, including the pedestrian crossings, god help me I am sure they knew I was new to clips


----------



## scook94 (17 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> *** but I will not post any mileage on Cyclogs*




Is that because the site is down?


----------



## scook94 (17 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> *** but I will not post any mileage on Cyclogs*




Is that because the site is down?


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (17 Jan 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Scoosh (ie) there were no clipless moments yesterday, but it was a good test, every flipping traffic light turned red for me, including the pedestrian crossings, god help me I am sure they knew I was new to clips



Just think of them like the clutch on your car. As you come to a halt think "put the clutch in" ie unclip...........just leave plenty time to do it

I had my 1st clipless moment for over a year couple of days ago. Came out my house clipped in and pulled away, only to have to stop immediately for a car going to my neighbours house (we live on a single track road).

Wobbled, thought "Oh Bugger" and gracefully fell over. 

No damage done. Hopefully thats it for the year


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (17 Jan 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Scoosh (ie) there were no clipless moments yesterday, but it was a good test, every flipping traffic light turned red for me, including the pedestrian crossings, god help me I am sure they knew I was new to clips



Just think of them like the clutch on your car. As you come to a halt think "put the clutch in" ie unclip...........just leave plenty time to do it

I had my 1st clipless moment for over a year couple of days ago. Came out my house clipped in and pulled away, only to have to stop immediately for a car going to my neighbours house (we live on a single track road).

Wobbled, thought "Oh Bugger" and gracefully fell over. 

No damage done. Hopefully thats it for the year


----------



## Stephen-D (17 Jan 2010)

Jane, if its any help i have had a few clipless moments when i was getting used to them around Dunfermline, worse bit was at the traffic lights just before the Glen coming from Crossford, i went to put my foot down to the pavement and forgot the whole twist thing and a basically fell over with the bike still stuck to me, lol


----------



## Stephen-D (17 Jan 2010)

Jane, if its any help i have had a few clipless moments when i was getting used to them around Dunfermline, worse bit was at the traffic lights just before the Glen coming from Crossford, i went to put my foot down to the pavement and forgot the whole twist thing and a basically fell over with the bike still stuck to me, lol


----------



## Scoosh (17 Jan 2010)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Just think of them like the clutch on your car. As you come to a halt think "put the clutch in" ie unclip...........just leave plenty time to do it
> +1
> 
> Wobbled, thought "Oh Bugger" and gracefully fell over.
> Yup, that is the other essential of a clipless moment .



As is laughing when lying helpless 

One thing I would really like to see - for the ultimate in cool  - is someone getting back up again, WITHOUT UNCLIPPING


----------



## Scoosh (17 Jan 2010)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Just think of them like the clutch on your car. As you come to a halt think "put the clutch in" ie unclip...........just leave plenty time to do it
> +1
> 
> Wobbled, thought "Oh Bugger" and gracefully fell over.
> Yup, that is the other essential of a clipless moment .



As is laughing when lying helpless 

One thing I would really like to see - for the ultimate in cool  - is someone getting back up again, WITHOUT UNCLIPPING


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (17 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> As is laughing when lying helpless
> 
> One thing I would really like to see - for the ultimate in cool  - is someone getting back up again, WITHOUT UNCLIPPING



Now THAT would be Cool


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (17 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> As is laughing when lying helpless
> 
> One thing I would really like to see - for the ultimate in cool  - is someone getting back up again, WITHOUT UNCLIPPING



Now THAT would be Cool


----------



## HJ (18 Jan 2010)

I don't believe this, just a few key individuals are elsewhere and the CC Ecosse rides disappear, what are you lot like??


----------



## HJ (18 Jan 2010)

I don't believe this, just a few key individuals are elsewhere and the CC Ecosse rides disappear, what are you lot like??


----------



## ACS (18 Jan 2010)

HJ

Just lurking my friend.........


----------



## ACS (18 Jan 2010)

HJ

Just lurking my friend.........


----------



## Coco (18 Jan 2010)

I'll be looking at a few Western runs in the next few weeks (weather permitting). What are the criteria for a run/RV?


----------



## Coco (18 Jan 2010)

I'll be looking at a few Western runs in the next few weeks (weather permitting). What are the criteria for a run/RV?


----------



## lazyfatgit (18 Jan 2010)

an RV ride eveyone makes their way to an agrred location for a beverage and a chinwag at a given time.

summer runs all left mostly left from a rail station at an agreeable time and followed a much discussed route, sometimes with a bailout halfway for anyone short on time/fitness/desire. Noone got left behind, and HJ had tools aplenty for those of us who broke stuff.


----------



## lazyfatgit (18 Jan 2010)

an RV ride eveyone makes their way to an agrred location for a beverage and a chinwag at a given time.

summer runs all left mostly left from a rail station at an agreeable time and followed a much discussed route, sometimes with a bailout halfway for anyone short on time/fitness/desire. Noone got left behind, and HJ had tools aplenty for those of us who broke stuff.


----------



## Telemark (18 Jan 2010)

When shall we meet again?  (and where?)

T


----------



## scook94 (18 Jan 2010)

Telemark said:


> When shall we meet again?  (and where?)
> 
> T



don't know where, don't know when, but I know well meet again. some sunny day


----------



## JiMBR (19 Jan 2010)

scook94 said:


> don't know where, don't know when, but I know well meet again. some sunny day




That was going so well up until the 'sunny' part


----------



## scook94 (19 Jan 2010)

JiMBR said:


> That was going so well up until the 'sunny' part



hey, don't blame me, blame Vera!


----------



## Scoosh (19 Jan 2010)

JiMBR said:


> That was going so well up until the 'sunny' part


O ye of little faith


----------



## Jane Smart (19 Jan 2010)

Just read somewhere that we have more snow forcast for tomorrow? Please someone tell me that is NOT correct


----------



## HJ (19 Jan 2010)

For a Cancelled ride this thread is getting a lot of traffic...


----------



## Scoosh (19 Jan 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Just read somewhere that we have more snow forcast for tomorrow? Please someone tell me that is NOT correct


It is NOT correct. 



Feel better now, Jane ?


----------



## Scoosh (19 Jan 2010)

HJ said:


> For a Cancelled ride this thread is getting a lot of traffic...


It's obviously wating for someone (else) to take a lead and organise another one. 


Now who started/cancelled this one ..... ?


----------



## Jane Smart (20 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> It is NOT correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better now, Jane ?



Yes thank you


----------



## Jane Smart (20 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> It's obviously wating for someone (else) to take a lead and organise another one.
> 
> 
> Now who started/cancelled this one ..... ?



We're waiting


----------



## HonestMan1910 (20 Jan 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Any time after 18 January will do me, that's the date for my angioplasty and hope to be fit again to ride without any chest pains !



Thanks to the skill of the medical team at ERI, I should be back in the saddle before the end of this week, ok only for 5/10 miles at a time until I feel upto longer distances..................next week !

Count me in for the next outing.


----------



## Scoosh (20 Jan 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Thanks to the skill of the medical team at ERI, I should be back in the saddle before the end of this week, ok only for 5/10 miles at a time until I feel upto longer distances..................next week !
> 
> Count me in for the next outing.


Ace ! 

Well Done ERI folk !


----------



## Jane Smart (20 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> Ace !
> 
> Well Done ERI folk !




+1


----------



## Telemark (20 Jan 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Thanks to the skill of the medical team at ERI, I should be back in the saddle before the end of this week, ok only for 5/10 miles at a time until I feel upto longer distances..................next week !
> 
> Count me in for the next outing.



 Great news! 
Take it easy on your first few rides 

T


----------

